#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Alguém conseguiu resolver : DISNEY PLUS - clientes não conectam pela rede

## DaspreLinks

Mais uma encrenca na área.

*Através de nosso provedor os cliente não conseguem* acessar o DISNEY PLUS. Na realidade, temos visto muitos comentários sobre este mesmo problemas.

Notadamente o erro 73 , onde segundo a própria DISNEY, é como se o cliente estivesse acessando por VPN de um outro país. Loucura lá pois temos AS , do NIC BR....

E tb ocorrendo muito o erro 83.. Que dizem ressetando o roteador resolve. Já fizemos e não deu certo. E cliente reclamando!



*Alguém já resolveu isto?!*

----------


## samuelbrutus

Boa noite! Já tentou entrar em contato com eles? Tive um episódio aqui no provedor que a Claro vídeos não abria. Entrei em contato com eles. No meu caso eles pediram o bloco de endereço do provedor para anunciarem na rede deles. Nunca mais tivemos problemas de acesso. Lembrando que foi um caso específico.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Claro Vídeo depois de muito tentar, agora consigo mas o dia que o ping estiver com mais de 100 ms, esquece. Mas NOW está muito difícil e como é um serviço de streaming online requer muita banda, algo que tenho apenas 5 MB e requer muito mais; provedor iniciou a instalação de fibra.

----------


## sphreak

> Mais uma encrenca na área.
> 
> *Através de nosso provedor os cliente não conseguem* acessar o DISNEY PLUS. Na realidade, temos visto muitos comentários sobre este mesmo problemas.
> 
> Notadamente o erro 73 , onde segundo a própria DISNEY, é como se o cliente estivesse acessando por VPN de um outro país. Loucura lá pois temos AS , do NIC BR....
> 
> E tb ocorrendo muito o erro 83.. Que dizem ressetando o roteador resolve. Já fizemos e não deu certo. E cliente reclamando!
> 
> 
> ...


É (provavelmente) problema de rota.

Tem muito provedor que usa troca de tráfego no PTT, ou na borda, quando sai pra trânsito IP ele roteia lá na PQP. 

Tem provedor no Paraná que tá negligenciando clientes, principalmente que utilizam planos de saúde (Unimed, Clinipam, Cetac, etc etc) que tem hospedagem principal do site com troca de tráfego pelo PTT (hospedagem em web host) e quando existem links para resultados, marcação de exames, o servidor é interno da Clinica, com IP válido (principalmente os hosts que tem contrato com a Copel ou com a Horizons Telecom), o BGP do cara marca a rota e tenta sair dentro do PTT. Mas o servidor interno, apesar de marcado como Copel, Horizons, etc, que tem conexão do PTT, não passa pelo IX. Justamente por ser uma rota fixa pra um servidor de dados interno do contratante.

Então se o provedor não detectar essa falha e marcar no BGP a rota manualmente, se ferra.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Em tempo: Eu escrevi meio apressado o texto, então só complementando que o provedor deve, assim como nos problemas citados referentes aos servidores internos dos planos de saúde, verificar se a rota não está muito longa até o servidor da Disney e/ou se n]ao está tentando sair por rota inválida. Que, como nos casos do planos de saúde, os domínios fazem parte do PTT, mas os servidores internos de exames não. Então o BGP tenta sair erroneamente pelo PTT. A solução é marcar a rota manualmente para sair por trânsito IP.

----------

